# Scott CR1 Pro diet



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

I want to upgrade my fork/bar on my '06 CR1 Pro. Any suggestions? I have checked out Look/Easton, and was looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Look hsc5 fork*

Look hsc5 fork,syntace stem & kestral sl carbon bars is my setup. Super light works great.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i would get Ritchey WCS stream bars and a WCS matrix stem


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Scott fork is one of the nicest around... I'd leave it alone and focus on bars & stem.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

edge 2.0 fork, stem and bars depend on your tolerance for stiffness compared to weight.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> The Scott fork is one of the nicest around... I'd leave it alone and focus on bars & stem.


Its weight does not match the frame.The fork is too stiff and non-complaint for a light weight climbers rig. A larger rider may like the Scott fork but 1 ride I knew it had to go.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmm... I'm a 135lb climber and like the fork just fine.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Hmm... I'm a 135lb climber and like the fork just fine.


Glad to hear it. I am 127lbs. and my 13.0 lb (w/ heavy alum. aero clinchers) CR1 HSC5 fork is more than *just* fine. I have always customized my bikes to my preferences. I am never satisfied with "off the shelf". That attitude gets costly as I almost doubled the HP in my Audi when it was *just* fine.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> The Scott fork is one of the nicest around... I'd leave it alone and focus on bars & stem.


Does anyone know the weight of the Scott fork?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> The Scott fork is one of the nicest around... I'd leave it alone and focus on bars & stem.


For a 270lb sprinter.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

Udate on the diet. Wheels and crankset took a good chunk off. Here are some pics.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

+1 for the original fork. I tried swapping out to something lighter but went back to the stock fork. I weigh 145 lbs


----------

